# auto level suspension - how to tell?



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

How do I tell if my 2009 Routan has the load leveling suspension? thanks.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Rear shock tops are about 3" in diameter, standard shocks are about 1.5" and look like a normal shock.. I believe the SEL and Premiums came with the tow package and LL shocks. But it possibly could have been different in 09.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

For 2009 automatic load leveling rear air suspension was part of an optional Towing Preparation package, which was available on all 4 trim levels (S, SE, SEL, SEL Premium).


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Just an FYI... If you don't have the Towing Pkg. and are considering swapping the shocks to the NIVOMAT Load-leveling units, they may not fit. 

I tried this on my '99 Town & Country when one of the NIVOMAT units failed. A normal shock would not fit because the mounts on the car were specific to the NIVOMATs. At the time, the NIVOMATs cost $400. apiece from Chrysler. I was able to purchase them for under $400. for the pair [about 2007 or so]. 

Easy replacement, but costly parts. I wish I had them on my Routan - they were a worhwhile upgrade.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

If you do not have factory installed load leveling shocks, go with the Monroe Sensa-Trac. The part number for the rear shocks on a routan is 58648 :
http://www.amazon.com/Monroe-58648-Sensa-Trac-Adjusting-Absorber/dp/B002Q7SGHO

We put them in our SUV and they work great. You can easily replace these yourself in about 30 minutes.


----------

